# Ft pickens



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

should i use a fish finder rig


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

That is the go to rig to use for bottom fishing! If you want to try for a spanish, try freelining a live ly or if need be use a small pinch weight.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I agree with Konz, but if looking for Spanish, I would definetly use the split shot. I like to let the bait sink a little, and pull it up. Sink a little, pull it up, sink a little, pull it up. I seem to get more strikes that way. For Flounder, you sould go with the carolina rig, as flounder are ambush predators. Through it out, reel it in slow. Repeat. You WILL get hits by throwing it out and leaving it there on both, but if you want MORE strikes, these are my suggestions. GOOD LUCK


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

:withstupid


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

> *roofordie (10/19/2009)*I agree with Konz, but if looking for Spanish, I would definetly use the split shot. I like to let the bait sink a little, and pull it up. Sink a little, pull it up, sink a little, pull it up. I seem to get more strikes that way. For Flounder, you sould go with the carolina rig, as flounder are ambush predators. Through it out, reel it in slow. Repeat. You WILL get hits by throwing it out and leaving it there on both, but if you want MORE strikes, these are my suggestions. GOOD LUCK




this is the best live bait presentation for flounder. i throw it out as far as possible, and it takes me about 15 mins to reel it in, and then whenever i do, i cast to a different spot. flounder generally travel in small schools, so if you catch one in a particular area, there's gonna most likely be a couple more in that general area. and imho, hooking through the back keeps them lively and naturally swimming alot longer than through the nose, and if you think about it, most ambush predators as roofordie called them earlier, strike from the back if at all possible as well.



most of my reds this year were caught w/ the same presentation though, with a couple being caught on some stretches that i trolled.


----------

